# Great Articles about the Reality of Being A Chef



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was going through my files and found some articles that I printed out 5 years ago. I reread this one and there's good reason why I saved it all this time.

http://www.foodreference.com/html/a-reality.html

And this one...

http://www.foodreference.com/html/a-look-ma-1004.html

There are a slew of very well-written and pertinent articles/essays in there.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Pertinent is the word ChefDave! The first one should be a given to each student who wants to be a chef for sure. Thanks for the smile you put on my face/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif. Doug...................


----------



## nick alexander (Feb 26, 2012)

very good articles 

thanks for posting


----------



## zeezer (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome find!  Very entertaining.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

For a reality check, read Anthony Boudains book of kitchen life.. He tells it like it really is.


----------

